# Anyone else having IVF for no 2 or anyone else been there?



## Chamomile (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm new to FF, but just wanted some support. DH and I have decided to have another go at IVF in order to have another baby. We have a beautiful 15 month old DD (conceived first attempt at ICSI), and we've been talking and soul-searching a lot over whether to have another, but we have now decided to go for it. We've got our initial consultation in April (first chance I can get a babysitter) as we're starting out at a new clinic (old one is too far as we've moved). I am a bit scared to start all the fertility treatments again. I know realistically it's unlikely to work first time, and not necessarily at all. But we're giving it a go. How did any one else find IVF second time round, and is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## HeyDeeHo (Feb 5, 2003)

We had a little girl through IVF in 2004. After 2 years of trying we went back to our clinic and last year had 3 attempts, none of which were successful. 

The way we look at it is that we both would love to have another baby and for Alex not to be an only child. I am sure that the process will be as stressful for you as it was the first time round, but the outcome is worthwhile if you succeed.

The question you have to ask yourself is would you always question what might have happened if you do not undergo further treatments. 

I think that we all keep going for as long as our finances and sanity can afford it.

I have always found that not getting too emotionally involved with the process works, you are just going through a range of medical procedures - not trying to make a baby. At least then if it does not work you are not too emotionally engaged in it.

Not sure whether or not this was of help - good luck to you both.


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Chamomile,

Why don't you join myself and others in the same situation on the "Another Miracle" thread.  There's lots of us on board now, some now have babies from a second treatment, some are pregnant and some are cycling/waiting to cycle.  You'll be made very welcome.

Regards,
Julie


----------



## Chamomile (Jan 5, 2007)

HeyDeeHo, thank you for sharing your story. I am really thinking about all the possiblities at the moment and of course trying not to get ahead of myself. I think we are going to limit it to 3 cycles and if no luck after that, then at least we will have closure on that particular chapter and hopefully we will move on in being a one-child family. Which by the way I think is absolutely fine. I don't by all the guff about having to have a second child so the first isn't lonely, only children thrive just as siblings do. And you never know, mother nature sometimes takes us be surprise!

Julz, congratulations on your twin pregnancy, that is wonderful news!! Yes, I will join you on the another miracle thread, I'll look that one up now.

Oh, I'm scared about starting this all again, but whatever happens I have a beautiful daughter
(keep repeating that to myself like a mantra!)


----------

